# Was The Forum Out Of Action?



## jimmyd0g

Seems to have been off-line, certainly for me, for a couple of hours up to about 5 minutes ago. Anybody else suffer? Anybody know why?


----------



## inkey-2008

I could not get on 5 mins ago not sure how long it has been off.

Andy


----------



## carolgavin

Yeah I couldn't get on but asked Nuke and he said something about a shiny new yellow thing and flushing some other thing!

We have a new thing that some other computer doesn't recognise yet but it will by tomorrow, but by typing ipconfig /flushdns your own computer will find it or something.....................

Erm hope that helps!


----------



## Jented

Hi.
And there was me thinking silly me,about midnight i had a message come up,"error 44 or 404,so i went off to roost. I would like to thank carolgavin for the advice,but i am afraid they have mistaken me for someone who is computor literate,are well,back to my chalk and slate.
Gearjammer.


----------



## pippin

I got error 404 at about 01:00.

Doing the ipconfig /flushdns thing made no difference.


----------



## viator

pippin said:


> I got error 404 at about 01:00.
> 
> Doing the ipconfig /flushdns thing made no difference.


The figs will get ye going and if it disnae flush, get a plumber :lol: 
viator


----------



## pippin

A plumber? 

I might as well just flush my cache down the drain!


----------



## locovan

Gosh Im back we have had a substitute on Franks facebook as we had to say goodmorning somewhere :wink:


----------



## Rosbotham

I lost connectivity with my provider (O2) from yesterday evening until just now. Site was back from work connection this morning, but not from home O2. 

From what I can see the site's been rehosted on a different IP address (i.e. DNS entry changed).

ipconfig/flushdns did not work, I assume because that only clears the local (ie on own PC) cache and my ISP would have also have had the DNS entry cached. Getting really techie, I'm assuming that the TTL (time to live) on the DNS entry was on the long side, meaning the local (ISP) cache wouldn't have refreshed for a while.

Paul


----------



## carolgavin

Rosbotham said:


> I lost connectivity with my provider (O2) from yesterday evening until just now. Site was back from work connection this morning, but not from home O2.
> 
> From what I can see the site's been rehosted on a different IP address (i.e. DNS entry changed).
> 
> ipconfig/flushdns did not work, I assume because that only clears the local (ie on own PC) cache and my ISP would have also have had the DNS entry cached. Getting really techie, I'm assuming that the TTL (time to live) on the DNS entry was on the long side, meaning the local (ISP) cache wouldn't have refreshed for a while.
> 
> Paul


Exactly what I said above, erm sort of, well possibly not really................... :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## nukeadmin

nothing whatsoever happened to mhf, I was forced into an unplanned upgrade of the primary nameserver (i.e. the yellow pages if you like for where MHF is on the internet)

I say forced because the hard drive suddenly started announcing errors and so couldn't do full planning, It shouldn't have caused issues but the host company provided an upgrade server, I migrated content over and then when I came to switch over they suddenly announced that I wouldn't be able to use the old IP address in the new server due to "legacy network complications" in their data centre.

This caused me no end of issues with nameserver dns changes, cacheing problems. Had the help of Stuart until going on for midnight and then our very own Karl (aka grommett) was also on the scene with me until around 2.30-3am

MHF is same as it always was, it was only the nameserver computer that changed but this has major knock on effects.

Finally got the bull by the horns this am !!!


----------



## pete4x4

Would have been nice to know though or did I miss it 8O

Edit,
Ignore this just seen Nukes Reply at the same time


----------



## Penquin

Agreed; it went off for me at about 2230 and was still off when I was fast asleep (that might have been 2231!), so i went to bed having failed tog et on, Error 404 was what I had whatever that means....... :? 

Everything else worked so it was not BT end or my router but must have been MHF end or similar........  

It seems OK now though, :lol: 

Dave


----------



## Rosbotham

To put into plain English...


...Nuke's pub (server) had burned down so he'd built a new identical one next door. Problem is, it took the signwriters (DNS entries) a while to turn up to repoint them to the new building (change IP address in DNS records).

...if you want the next level of detail, how often you repaint your signs (change the DNS records) drives how often your customers need to look at them again (the TTL value).


----------



## sallytrafic

locovan said:


> Gosh Im back we have had a substitute on Franks facebook as we had to say goodmorning somewhere :wink:


And thanks to you all I had 74 comments on one thread which is certainly a record for me.


----------



## 113016

Taken me ages to get on and all morning. The flush thing did not work and even now if I click the home page it will go off again with the flush thing showing again.
Still can't get the homepage!


----------



## Goldwinger

Not working on Firefox but seems ok on explorer.


----------



## Penquin

Rosbotham said:


> ...Nuke's pub (server) had burned down so he'd built a new identical one next door. Problem is, it took the signwriters (DNS entries) a while to turn up to repoint them to the new building (change IP address in DNS records).
> 
> ...if you want the next level of detail, how often you repaint your signs (change the DNS records) drives how often your customers need to look at them again (the TTL value).


*Wow! * :lol:

Does that mean I had visited his pub too often last evening and was drunk?

Gosh, that was painless, and NO hangover! :lol:

Dave


----------



## zoro

Also not working on Safari
Steve


----------



## 113016

Just checked again and still not working properly on Firefox. Can get onto Forums but NOT homepage.
As mentioned above, Explorer is working, unfortunatly for me, I use Firefox


----------



## nukeadmin

tis just cacheing issue Grath, will resolve itself given a day or so time


----------



## bigfrank3

Working on Firefox now, bigfrank3


----------



## bognormike

I had problems as well when signing in this morning, and clearing the dns cache didn't work  . I shut down completely then went out - when I switched on & signed back on it was all working. I also tried it on my other machine and that also had the same prollem with 404!!

This was on Firefox using XP - I have just cleared out the cache history on it & MHF went straight in 

:-
Tools
Clear recent history
then tick the "cache" box - and ask for everything, don't tcik any other boxes, 

hopefully that should clear it?


----------



## Chascass

With the problems Iv been having loging on lately, then not being able to log on this morning, I thought is Nuke trying to tell me something. :lol: :lol: 

Charlie


----------



## Noel

Can't get to Homepage using AOL via Explorer.


----------



## peejay

Everything is working ok for me but just out of interest - how do you clear the cache thingy in Windows7 ??

Pete


----------



## silkcut1105

had the same problem last nite and first thing this morning


----------



## locovan

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Some of my friends are still locked out and banging the door its making my head ache on Face Book
Nuke can you talk to them on Franks Facebook and tell them why they cant get in PLEASE!!!!!!


----------



## nukeadmin

tell them the following:-

follow instructions here:
http://www.whatsmydns.net/flush-dns.html

then try going direct to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums.html

and if that doesn't work clear browser cache / cookies and / or try a different browser application such as Firefox / Opera / Safari etc.

Try rebooting as well.

if all of those fail then probably best just to leave it for 24hrs to let cache clear elsewhere


----------



## Goldwinger

The idea to go to tools and clear the recent history worked for me now back in thank you.


----------



## teemyob

Not been able to get on for two days and nights±


----------



## locovan

nukeadmin said:


> tell them the following:-
> 
> follow instructions here:
> http://www.whatsmydns.net/flush-dns.html
> 
> then try going direct to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums.html
> 
> and if that doesn't work clear browser cache / cookies and / or try a different browser application such as Firefox / Opera / Safari etc.
> 
> Try rebooting as well.
> 
> if all of those fail then probably best just to leave it for 24hrs to let cache clear elsewhere


Thanks Nuke Im telling them now


----------



## locovan

Right i have told them and Sonja says she has Vista so is that the answer as I never did like Vista 
Anyway they are trying your instructions now so maybe they will get in again soon


----------



## Rosbotham

It could be but is more likely to be caches within their internet provider's DNS implementation. Like Nuke said, if they wait it'll probably clear but it'll take time.


----------



## JollyJack

I was down last night and most of today - followed advice from Nuke got IE8 back first then Chrome and Firefox. Cleared everything I could think of and now scratching my head for saved passwords but all is well


----------



## motorhomer2

Still cant get homepage. we use firefox

motorhomer


----------



## locovan

motorhomer2 said:


> Still cant get homepage. we use firefox
> 
> motorhomer


I use Firefox and my home page is ok so thats not the answer :wink:


----------



## JollyJack

Try refreshing you may be just loading from your own cache - my Firefox now ok


----------



## StewartJ

Haven't been able to log in for over 24 hours now, tried clearing cache didn't work! 

Had to google to eventually get here and then it wouldn't accept my password. All very frustrating.

For info I run Windows 7 with Firefox.

Stewart


----------



## JollyJack

yup I'm running windows 7 - it's been a very frustrating day here especially as I could get through on the mobile  I thought it was me...


----------



## vicdicdoc

Ummm . . seems I missed something going on - or not going on [as the case may be], my problem is that at 11pm I waz Zzzzz in bed so it didn't affect me ! :wink:


----------



## peribro

In case it was a server problem and thinking that caravanfacts might be on the same server, I checked it but that was working OK. I was beginning to think that I would have to sell the motorhome and buy a caravan when MHF came back up again. Phew!


----------



## CurlyBoy

......spent two hours with Ben (lots of thanks) at OB. he said to do the cache/dns thingy? tried to the best of my abilities :? :? but no!! then in sheer desperation reset the modem and yipee I'm on   

curlyboy


----------



## Techno100

This is stupid!!!!!!!! Had no access for two days and no emails of what the problem is, how to fix it or that anything was going to change. Pretty annoyed, its hard to resolve on my mobile. Just put it back how it was ffs


----------



## locovan

Techno100 said:


> This is stupid!!!!!!!! Had no access for two days and no emails of what the problem is, how to fix it or that anything was going to change. Pretty annoyed, its hard to resolve on my mobile. Just put it back how it was ffs


I cant believe how many are emailing me and on Facebook

Try
Nuke says go to http://www.whatsmydns.net/flush-dns.html

then try going direct to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums.html

and if that doesn't work clear browser cache / cookies and / or try a different browser application such as Firefox /... Opera / Safari etc.

Try rebooting as well.

if all of those fail then probably best just to leave it for 24hrs to let cache clear elsewhere


----------



## Jented

Hi.
They never mentioned all this stuff on CLAIT 1, five years ago,do i sue,or sign up for CLAIT 2?, assuming there is such a thing.
Gearjammer aka computor numpty lol.


----------



## Briarose

I couldn't get on last night or this morning, on either my laptop or I Pad.

Tried again later today and woollllllaahh all ok now.

I didn't do or try anything.


----------



## locovan

Nuke we have loads of people locked out all trying to do what you said 
Dougie Asprn says 

If you're talking to Nuke, you can tell him from me that I flushed my DNS at lunchtime and again just now but the site still isn't visible. It can only be because he's changed web hosts or server.


----------



## artona

Is he unpluggin and reconnecting his router as well Mavis?


----------



## carolgavin

Mavis tell Dougie Nuke did have to change server and not to worry it will be ok in a day or seven lol


----------



## locovan

artona said:


> Is he unpluggin and reconnecting his router as well Mavis?


i will ask him xx


----------



## bognormike

for anybody else with access on one machine & problems with another, see my previous post

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-966930.html#966930

I had to do it with my laptop when I switched it on this evening.

this is for firefox, prob similar in IE


----------



## teemyob

*Access*

I could not get on

www.motohomefacts.com
www.outdoorbits.com

But could access

www.caravanfacts.com !

From any PC or Mac for two days, two nights.

TM


----------



## StewartJ

I've had to create a new Bookmark and at the mo am being asked for user name and password whenever I log on.

Phewwwwwww

Stewart


----------



## Techno100

Still no joy but having read nukes post on page 2 now I apologise for my post on page 5.


----------



## Bimobil

I too have had no access or nearly 2 days...finally re-booted the router and all is ok.

Using firefox.

Bt home hub.


----------



## locovan

Redsonja still locked out I dont know what else to suggest help!!!


----------



## artona

Mavis, I hacked one of our macs yesterday to get on. Another one in the office here was still out yesterday but this morning is ok.

I know its not ideal but could Sonya use her mobile set up to log on until her main computer clears

stew


----------



## locovan

I will tell her thanks Stew


----------



## RedSonja

Woo Hoo in via iPhone. I will have a go at re booting the router when I get back home. I have tried everything else but no joy.


----------



## locovan

RedSonja said:


> Woo Hoo in via iPhone. I will have a go at re booting the router when I get back home. I have tried everything else but no joy.


Gosh what a day I sat here helping everyone it was like the world had ended :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Glad to see you back :wink:


----------



## asprn

carolgavin said:


> Mavis tell Dougie Nuke did have to change server and not to worry it will be ok in a day or seven lol


So you're the new Proportionately-framed Controller then, eh? 

I'm back - didn't bother to reboot my router until just now 'cos I wuz enjoying the peace & quiet. :lol:

Dougie.


----------



## artona

asprn said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mavis tell Dougie Nuke did have to change server and not to worry it will be ok in a day or seven lol
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the new Proportionately-framed Controller then, eh?
> 
> I'm back - didn't bother to reboot my router until just now 'cos I wuz enjoying the peace & quiet. :lol:
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

rout another one Dougie :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## sallytrafic

asprn said:


> carolgavin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mavis tell Dougie Nuke did have to change server and not to worry it will be ok in a day or seven lol
> 
> 
> 
> So you're the new Proportionately-framed Controller then, eh?
> 
> I'm back - didn't bother to reboot my router until just now 'cos I wuz enjoying the peace & quiet. :lol:
> 
> Dougie.
Click to expand...

Hi Dougie your new signature is asking for trouble in the pantomime season


----------



## artona

sallytrafic said:


> Hi Dougie your new signature is asking for trouble in the pantomime season


Oh no its not :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin

Just to add my six pennerth!

I also have been unable to get on at home yesterday but can from School!

Trouble is that you cannot access the (hopefully) helpful comments if you cannot get on "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" is hardly helpful - but that is NOT MHF's fault!

Sadly, once you are unable to gain access there is not a lot you can do until you can re-establish alternative communications, aren't computers wonderful (when they work!)?

I hope to be able to follow the advice contained on these posts and re-establish contact later...........

Dave


----------



## asprn

artona said:


> Oh no its not :lol: :lol: :lol:


Oh yes it is...... OK?


----------



## Penquin

Dougie,

is that the new prototype for crowd clearance in London that is being shown off for the first time? :lol: 

I understand it is to be attached to the helmets (protective, head for the use of) before they adopt the semi-bent position and move forward as a group at speed.........

Dave :lol:


----------



## asprn

Penquin said:


> is that the new prototype for crowd clearance in London that is being shown off for the first time? :lol:


Ouch! 

Dougie.


----------



## locovan

Penquin said:


> Just to add my six pennerth!
> 
> I also have been unable to get on at home yesterday but can from School!
> 
> Trouble is that you cannot access the (hopefully) helpful comments if you cannot get on "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" is hardly helpful - but that is NOT MHF's fault!
> 
> Sadly, once you are unable to gain access there is not a lot you can do until you can re-establish alternative communications, aren't computers wonderful (when they work!)?
> 
> I hope to be able to follow the advice contained on these posts and re-establish contact later...........
> 
> Dave


Facebook and emails helped though :wink:

Dougie lovely to see you again on here :wink:


----------



## Penquin

locovan said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add my six pennerth!
> 
> I also have been unable to get on at home yesterday but can from School!
> 
> Trouble is that you cannot access the (hopefully) helpful comments if you cannot get on "Internet Explorer cannot display the webpage" is hardly helpful - but that is NOT MHF's fault!
> 
> Sadly, once you are unable to gain access there is not a lot you can do until you can re-establish alternative communications, aren't computers wonderful (when they work!)?
> 
> I hope to be able to follow the advice contained on these posts and re-establish contact later...........
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Facebook and emails helped though :wink:
> 
> Dougie lovely to see you again on here :wink:
Click to expand...

Thanks Mavis,

I do not use Facebook (it is not encouraged for teachers due to the risk of information getting into the hands of students) and e-mails only work if you have an address to send them to.........

My MHF communication is done via MHF so that route was (and is) out at home, I have now been given numerous suggestions to try this evening having sent them home to myself by e-mail.........

As is often said "hindsight is a wonderful thing" and I can now see what alternatives I can try, but faced with "Internet express cannot display the webpage" even via Google, there are not a lot of options open.

Dave

Dave


----------



## 113016

Firefox is now working for me with Motorhomefacts as long as I remember NOT to press the HOME tab. If I press Home it goes to the unobtainable page again.


----------



## gromett

Grath said:


> Firefox is now working for me with Motorhomefacts as long as I remember NOT to press the HOME tab. If I press Home it goes to the unobtainable page again.


Try holding the SHIFT key down while click the reload/refresh button in your browser

Karl


----------



## 113016

gromett said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox is now working for me with Motorhomefacts as long as I remember NOT to press the HOME tab. If I press Home it goes to the unobtainable page again.
> 
> 
> 
> Try holding the SHIFT key down while click the reload/refresh button in your browser
> 
> Karl
Click to expand...

Thanks Karl, it started working after I posted. Maybe it just needed time. My Lappy was the same and if that has not cleared I will do as you say on that machine. Thanks


----------



## 113016

gromett said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> 
> Firefox is now working for me with Motorhomefacts as long as I remember NOT to press the HOME tab. If I press Home it goes to the unobtainable page again.
> 
> 
> 
> Try holding the SHIFT key down while click the reload/refresh button in your browser
> 
> Karl[/quote
> 
> My desk top on Firefox and XP is now ok but my lappy on Firefox and Windows 7 still goes back to the website not available page when I press home
Click to expand...


----------



## hippypair

This is all too much for me I will have to go and lie down in a darkened room !! 8O :roll:


----------



## jontan

Come on Nuke get a grip on the situation. We have paid for service so why should we be pressing this and holding that to make the forum work


----------



## nukeadmin

> Come on Nuke get a grip on the situation. We have paid for service


jontan and everyone else that has emailed me / PMd me / live chatted and even phoned

this isn't a situation I had any control over, it still isn't

The hard drive was failing in one of the computer systems that MHF needs to operate, if I had left it, then it would have taken a LOT longer to replace the hard drive, load the software, recover backups and then go through this delay.

I did what I could, working from v early one day right through to 0300 the next to get the server rebuilt and live.

Everything I needed to do was done by yesterday morning, now all that anyone can do is wait for their internet providers to refresh their versions of an internet address book (Domain Name Service aka DNS) once this is done problem over.

Many people who had issues are back on the site now as their provider does this.

The only things I know of that can sometimes speed the process up are as follows:-

1.	Reset / Switch on & off your internet router / modem
2.	Follow instructions at http://www.whatsmydns.net/flush-dns.html
3.	Try going direct to http://www.motorhomefacts.com/forums.html instead of the forums homepage.
4.	clear browser cache / for your browser using the info here: http://www.wikihow.com/Clear-Your-Browser's-Cache
5.	Try rebooting your PC / Laptop

If all the of the above do not work, the likelyhood is that you will have to wait for your internet provider i.e. BT / Virgin / AOL etc to renew their local copy of DNS which can be up to a couple of days.

really, the amount of negativity I have recieved via all communication mediums over the last few days from even people I would never have thought would be like this when its out of my control is amazing.

Any of the IT people here on MHF will back me up, so ask them if you don't believe me lol


----------



## Penquin

Well, I am pleased to say that after 2 hours plus of doing this, pressing that, accessing here, posting that address and a visit from the BT engineer who confirmed that the whole system was stuck (hence why our TV would not work either as it is all via the same hub), even he left saying "Don't know what to suggest as all of the equipment seems to be connected properly and SHOULD be working", so he went away to check elsewhere.

I continued to press, enter, copy, paste, clear DNS, clear cookies, temporary files, delete history and so on - most of which I have done at least 10 times now, and disconnecting everything for 30 minutes and then trying a fiddle suggested by a Mod (and the fix will remain unmentioned just in case it spanners anything else), but at last I am on (at least for the time being........

Whether it stays working will remain a new voyage of discovery that is round the next corner............

Dave :lol:  8O


----------



## jontan

Thanks Nuke....I should have appreciated the background to the issue. I used to work in IT but never got much further than switching things off and back on again...

Again thanks....


----------



## StewartJ

Heck of a job to get here by trying various google links, hope things get back to normal soon (even my emoticons won't work!)

Stewart


----------



## locovan

It seems its all the Virgin people that cant get in and Windows 7


----------



## greenasthegrass

ahhh that's where all the vestal virgins are that these suicide bombers want to erm "meet". Not on this forum!

Ha!

Greenie :lol:


----------



## Penquin

When I eventually managed to get back on I saved the address as a favourite over-writing the existing one in my favourites (IE8) since I thought the old one would take me to the wrong IP address.

It SEEMS to be working at the moment......

But Mavis has been the :angel12: STAR - she has been contacting as many as she can and giving advice where it is needed - thank you for your efforts Mavis, certainly on my behalf and also those others who I KNOW you have helped back on - as long as they all remember to vote for the Mesothelioma as the charity we will be happy! (Hint, hint to those that have not voted yet!  )

She is a really busy member of the forum and deserves *ALL* of our heartfelt thanks IMO. 

Dave


----------



## carolgavin

greenasthegrass said:


> ahhh that's where all the vestal virgins are that these suicide bombers want to erm "meet". Not on this forum!
> 
> Ha!
> 
> Greenie :lol:


Hey I'm a vestal virgin and I'm here lol


----------



## locovan

Red Sonja has given up and is waiting to see what happens tomorrow.
There is so many locked out but they have given up
Nukes instructions dont work --or dont seem to


----------



## artona

Not sure if UncleNorm has got in either. He spoke ot me at midday to say he was locked out.


----------



## Fatalhud

nukeadmin said:


> really, the amount of negativity I have recieved via all communication mediums over the last few days from even people I would never have thought would be like this when its out of my control is amazing.
> l
> 
> 
> 
> I have finally managed to get back on by using my 3 dongle
> 
> The issue may have been out of your control, but why did you not email everyone with an explanation of the problem and hints on how to get back on
> 
> Most like me are not PC savvy so have been lost for the last 2 days on what to do
> 
> I did contact outdoor bits and got a reply telling me it was not your fault and to clear my DNS, If I knew what or where it was I would have
> 
> You could have done more, and sitting back and waiting for us all to find our own way back on was very poor
> 
> Alan H
Click to expand...


----------



## artona

Just heard from UncleNorm, he is still locked out poor bloke. Hope he gets in soon, he has a New Year Rally to co-ordinate!


----------



## sallytrafic

Penquin said:


> When I eventually managed to get back on I saved the address as a favourite over-writing the existing one in my favourites (IE8) since I thought the old one would take me to the wrong IP address.
> 
> It SEEMS to be working at the moment......
> 
> But Mavis has been the :angel12: STAR - she has been contacting as many as she can and giving advice where it is needed - thank you for your efforts Mavis, certainly on my behalf and also those others who I KNOW you have helped back on - as long as they all remember to vote for the Mesothelioma as the charity we will be happy! (Hint, hint to those that have not voted yet!  )
> 
> She is a really busy member of the forum and deserves *ALL* of our heartfelt thanks IMO.
> 
> Dave


Hey it was my facebook thread she was using and I was contacting all the earlybirds by facebook so a plug for Wateraid please. 

and

There are still plenty who still can't find MHF


----------



## baldybazza

locovan said:


> It seems its all the Virgin people that cant get in and Windows 7


This Virgin got back in by not using the bookmark but googling it.

Jan


----------



## steles

Works OK for me on Chrome and access with my 3 dongle
No home page available using Firefox with 3 dongle

Steles


----------



## DABurleigh

MHF via Virgin is only now back up with me, so I guess their DNS refresh is at ~48 hrs. 

Dave


----------



## locovan

sallytrafic said:


> Penquin said:
> 
> 
> 
> When I eventually managed to get back on I saved the address as a favourite over-writing the existing one in my favourites (IE8) since I thought the old one would take me to the wrong IP address.
> 
> It SEEMS to be working at the moment......
> 
> But Mavis has been the :angel12: STAR - she has been contacting as many as she can and giving advice where it is needed - thank you for your efforts Mavis, certainly on my behalf and also those others who I KNOW you have helped back on - as long as they all remember to vote for the Mesothelioma as the charity we will be happy! (Hint, hint to those that have not voted yet!  )
> 
> She is a really busy member of the forum and deserves *ALL* of our heartfelt thanks IMO.
> 
> Dave
> 
> 
> 
> Hey it was my facebook thread she was using and I was contacting all the earlybirds by facebook so a plug for Wateraid please.
> 
> and
> 
> There are still plenty who still can't find MHF
Click to expand...

I was using your facebook my facebook and Sonja's and three other forums my email's and Twitter :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Im resting today as it seems that after 48 hours everyone is coming back


----------



## Rosbotham

nukeadmin said:


> Any of the IT people here on MHF will back me up, so ask them if you don't believe me lol


Since no-one else has jumped in yet, I will back Nuke up...there's little he could do other than offer the advice above.

There _may_ have been merit in emailing that out (indeed may still be) to the subscriber list, but the fundamental issue is the mapping of internet address (www.motorhomefacts.com) --> IP address (78.129.196.22), propagated out by DNS, is cached at various points in the path (i.e. a local store of that translation). It only takes one of those caches to have not refreshed (in your browser, computer, router, ISP network) and you'll have the wrong pointer. There's absolutely nowt Nuke can do about that...ordinarily the system has parameters in there which govern how frequently the cache is refreshed, but if the IP address unexpectedly changes, that all falls apart. The only mystery to me is why on earth Nukes's webhost had to change the IP address to put a new server on versus just giving the new server the IP address associated with the old one.

I guess as a gesture of goodwill, consideration could be given to extending the renewal date of subscriptions by a few days...

Paul


----------



## locovan

Rosbotham said:


> nukeadmin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any of the IT people here on MHF will back me up, so ask them if you don't believe me lol
> 
> 
> 
> Since no-one else has jumped in yet, I will back Nuke up...there's little he could do other than offer the advice above.
> 
> There _may_ have been merit in emailing that out (indeed may still be) to the subscriber list, but the fundamental issue is the mapping of internet address (www.motorhomefacts.com) --> IP address (78.129.196.22), propagated out by DNS, is cached at various points in the path (i.e. a local store of that translation). It only takes one of those caches to have not refreshed (in your browser, computer, router, ISP network) and you'll have the wrong pointer. There's absolutely nowt Nuke can do about that...ordinarily the system has parameters in there which govern how frequently the cache is refreshed, but if the IP address unexpectedly changes, that all falls apart. The only mystery to me is why on earth Nukes's webhost had to change the IP address to put a new server on versus just giving the new server the IP address associated with the old one.
> 
> I guess as a gesture of goodwill, consideration could be given to extending the renewal date of subscriptions by a few days...
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

It was because there had been no warning that people were asking through other forms ie facebook etc if everyone had the same problem and it made you realise what a great bunch of friends we have become that we were in contact so easily when there was a crisis.
We know Nuke couldnt do much about it but to be warned would have been a good idea.
Giving instructions on the forum was not the answer as people couldnt get on to see it so I was relaying these Instructions for 2 days.


----------



## Rosbotham

locovan said:


> We know Nuke couldnt do much about it


Hi Mavis, I appreciate the effort you've been putting in. My post was in response to Nuke's, in which he was appealing for someone to back him up because an earlier post had told him to "get a grip" and solve the problem. Solving it simply isn't within his gift...I'd agree better communication is.

Paul


----------



## RedSonja

Im Back. Im a Virgin and as DABS says its a 48hour thing with them.

THANK YOU MAVIS AND FRANK for onward communications.

As for this quote

Any of the IT people here on MHF will back me up, so ask them if you don't believe me lol 

A Message for Nuke. You wouldnt have needed to have defended yourself if you had remembered one thing.

Communication. (and keep the communication simple for those non IT People amongst the forum)

The only communication a lot of us had was with Mavis and others via facebook, email and phone.

You send us all an outdoorbits newsletter each month. You could have sent a message via this. It would have stopped a lot of the questions and most of us would have waited. I now know that I have to wait 48hours for Virgin to refresh its DNS list.

Remember you provide this website for a fee and therefore we are your customers. Without us you dont have a business.

Sonja

PS Been in IT for OVer 30 years myself.


----------



## PAT4NEIL

Well done Sonja on your post.

I think that once we have paid our £10 we are forgotten about.

I think he could have used the newsletter subscribe list to send a quick sorry we have problems but I am working on it, and we would have then felt we knew what was happening. Communication is key.

I am also a Virgin customer and only got back on yesterday morning.

Pat


----------



## Penquin

I realised (this morning) that by trying to get on via Google would not have helped; as far as I am aware Google works by detecting the number of "hits" a DNS has received to put into "popularity order" unless it is a paid "top of the pile" slot,

So using Google would have picked up the *OLD* DNS and not detect the new/current one for some time until there have been lots of hits on the new DNS address. 

Nuke is* NOT* to blame for this - that is the way that the internet works and we have all learned a lesson from this. BUT the frustration was because I did not have any clue how to get onto MHF from home and was fortunate that I still had access from school to allow me to read/copy/e-mail/download the helpful suggestions of so many people (Nuke and Mavis included). 

Hopefully, it will never happen again (like the floods that hit places due to adverse weather which are supposedly 1 in a 100 years and that's the second time in three years!) 

Perhaps if it does we would all know that we can re-establish contact via other routes, it is simply a case of working out who to contact and how! :? 8O

Dave
.


----------



## asprn

Rosbotham said:


> I guess as a gesture of goodwill, consideration could be given to extending the renewal date of subscriptions by a few days...


Dear God. Worse things happen at sea. :roll: It's only an internet forum - nobody died!

I do agree though that an email to the membership would have provided the information everyone needed.

Dougie.


----------



## JockandRita

RedSonja said:


> You send us all an outdoorbits newsletter each month. You could have sent a message via this. It would have stopped a lot of the questions and most of us would have waited. I now know that I have to wait 48hours for Virgin to refresh its DNS list.


*Absolutely 1* :thumbleft:
There are many who don't do Facebook, Twitter, Bebo, Messenger, Skype, etc, etc, so an email would have done the trick for "everyone" registered.



RedSonja said:


> Remember you provide this website for a fee and therefore we are your customers. Without us you dont have a business.


*Absolutely 2* :thumbleft:

Cheers,

Jock.


----------



## nukeadmin

> The issue may have been out of your control, but why did you not email everyone with an explanation of the problem and hints on how to get back on
> 
> I did contact outdoor bits and got a reply telling me it was not your fault and to clear my DNS, If I knew what or where it was I would have
> 
> You could have done more, and sitting back and waiting for us all to find our own way back on was very poor





> A Message for Nuke. You wouldnt have needed to have defended yourself if you had remembered one thing.
> 
> Communication. (and keep the communication simple for those non IT People amongst the forum)


The only thing I could have done more was as suggested by a few of sending a newsletter, but tbh I have done nought but field enquiries for coming on for 3 days now via every communication medium known to man so I haven't been sat here laughing at all the paid subscribers not being able to get access ! Regardless of whether you pay to access the site or not, the answer is the same I couldn't do anything about it I am afraid. I have taken the critisicm onboard though and If anything like this every happens again (God forbid) i will send an email using newsletter.



> The only mystery to me is why on earth Nukes's webhost had to change the IP address to put a new server on versus just giving the new server the IP address associated with the old one.


Apparently they said it was down to the old server being in a legacy network (I had been running it for nigh on 4 years I think) and their new network couldn't use the same IP Addressing subnets or scheme.


----------



## asprn

nukeadmin said:


> The only thing I could have done more was as suggested by a few of sending a newsletter, but tbh I have done nought but field enquiries for coming on for 3 days now via every communication medium known to man


I think that's what we're saying. You also would have benefited from your own notification along with the members.



nukeadmin said:


> so I haven't been sat here laughing at all the paid subscribers not being able to get access!


There's no-one here who thinks that (and if there is, they ought to get a life).

Consider this a positive debrief! 

Dougie.


----------



## clodhopper2006

I see there are a lot of people here on Facebook as I am but how do we friend each other when we only have MHF usernames to go on?


----------



## Rosbotham

nukeadmin said:


> Apparently they said it was down to the old server being in a legacy network (I had been running it for nigh on 4 years I think) and their new network couldn't use the same IP Addressing subnets or scheme.


Ah, makes sense. I could recommend a provider who wouldn't give you such grief :wink:


----------



## locovan

clodhopper2006 said:


> I see there are a lot of people here on Facebook as I am but how do we friend each other when we only have MHF usernames to go on?


Mavis Nye be my friend if you like


----------



## clodhopper2006

locovan said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see there are a lot of people here on Facebook as I am but how do we friend each other when we only have MHF usernames to go on?
> 
> 
> 
> Mavis Nye be my friend if you like
Click to expand...

Done  and if anyone wants to friend me I'm Bob Watkinson


----------



## Techno100

Fourth day and still no joy but having great fun at motor roamers. Top class :-D


----------



## Penquin

Having done this topic to death, Nuke has published what I regard as a very informative statement and has said that he will take on board the suggestions if ever anything like that happens again.  

There seems little point in reinventing the wheel several more times, so may I make the tactful suggestion that we all refrain from posting on here now so that it gradually peters out from the Top 10!.  

I am NOT suggesting we should STOP it or LOCK it, that would be unreasonable IMO, but unless someone has any new contributions to make we cannot turn the clock back so to keep revisitng will not move us forward. :? 

Of course, if any of us can identify someone who is continuing to have problems regaining access then it would be useful to bring them to Nuke's attention - he can use e-mail to help (and has done so if asked throughout this period), but of course he does not know, and has no way of knowing, who cannot get on here still. 8O  

Hopefully after nearly 3 days the number still having problems is very small or even non-existent......  

Dave


----------



## RedSonja

For Info and for Nuke

Chapter still cant get in. 

Sonja


----------



## chapter

its still out on aol


----------



## carolgavin

clodhopper2006 said:


> I see there are a lot of people here on Facebook as I am but how do we friend each other when we only have MHF usernames to go on?


Friend request sent I hope to the correct person. You will know me by my panda!!!


----------



## Noel

chapter said:


> its still out on aol


I'm with AOL and the DNS flush worked for me (have you tried it?) only ever the homepage I couldn't get into but ok now.

Noel.


----------



## clodhopper2006

carolgavin said:


> clodhopper2006 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see there are a lot of people here on Facebook as I am but how do we friend each other when we only have MHF usernames to go on?
> 
> 
> 
> Friend request sent I hope to the correct person. You will know me by my panda!!!
Click to expand...

bang on the right person Carol


----------



## locovan

Oh and me to me to :lol: :lol: 
love the legs


----------



## Techno100

Finally Virgin have refreshed :roll: All normal again :?
Penquin thank you for your email & concern


----------



## clodhopper2006

locovan said:


> Oh and me to me to :lol: :lol:
> love the legs


wot u on about Mavis? :lol:


----------

